# Fletching with a bitzenburger



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Any of you guys fletch your own arrows with a bitzenburger fletching jig? I am having issues to get the vanes to sit flat on the arrow to securely be glued down.

Using blazer 2" with wraps on Maxima hunter arrows.


Thanks,


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you tried the entire range of angle adjustments? What exactly is happening?


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

I am using a straight jig with just a slight offset. Front of vane slightly right and rear of vane slightly left. The right side (bottom or hidden side) is pinned to the shaft but the left side does not. Do overs are getting expensive..lol.


----------



## Draggin' Fish (Jul 10, 2007)

I have used a bitzenburger jig for over 20 years. I use the helical clamp. With the helical clamp, the jig needs to be adjusted to the diameter of the arrow. Adjust both ends(small allen head bolts) so that the vane sits flat on the arrow. The diameter of the arrow will also influence how much offset you will be able to acheive and still have the vane sit flat on the arrow. Hope this helps, trying to describe it in writing is more difficult than doing it.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

I have one with the straight clamp. When fletching offset, you only need to make the slightest of adjustments to the dials. When you adjust the dials it's pivoting closer to the center of the blade, but you'r placing the fletch way to the rear of the blade. This is where the mismatch occurs.

I'm also using 2 inch fletching. The bottom dial is dead center and the top dial is set about 1/64th of an inch towards right offset.

No problems with the root of the fletch contacting the shaft on both ends with this setup. I've fletched dozens of arrows over the years this way with no problems.

Send me a PM if this isn't clear. I'll snap a photo of the setup.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks billk I was shooting for a 1/16th top right and bottom left. too much i think.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

H20hound said:


> I am using a straight jig with just a slight offset. Front of vane slightly right and rear of vane slightly left. The right side (bottom or hidden side) is pinned to the shaft but the left side does not. Do overs are getting expensive..lol.



Are you using the Helical Clamp ?
We always used a Helical twist on Feathers and Straight fletch on Vanes

OK, I understand now, you are talking about the off set dials right?


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah...I was messing with the dials on a straight fletch. You can't put too much twist on vanes.I got figured out though.


----------

